# Need advice on a marketing packet for senior portrait shoot



## NJMAN (May 17, 2007)

Okay, I was approached by someone who is not a relative of mine and asked if I do senior portraits.  I have never been paid to do senior portraits for anyone yet, so naturally I said "Yes, I do senior portraits" because I want the job.  I need suggestions on what to put together for a marketing packet.  I need to get it to her soon, or she might go with someone else.  The contents I am thinking of would include: 

1. Welcome letter
2. Pricing chart
3. Flyer with 3 packages, small, medium, and large or something like that.
4. A checklist of things to prepare, such as change of clothing, desired location of outdoor portraits. 

Any other suggestions of what to include in the marketing packet from anyone who has done senior portraits?  I need to seal this deal.  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 17, 2007)

If I were paying for portraits, I would definitely want to see some samples of your work... even if they weren't strictly senior portraits, I'd want to see what you were capable of.


----------



## NJMAN (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Jim. I was thinking of that too, but how could I present that effectively in print without spending too much money? Whatever I put into this marketing packet will be printed on a thicker premium matte finish presentation stock. Anything else will be too costly for me. I have an idea to put a mix of portraits on a sheet, which also include some senior portraits I did which I didnt get paid for.

However I dont want to overkill either. I think 4-5 sheets explaining my work and process is plenty in the packet. Agree? And I think I should have my logo at the top in the same place on every sheet, so that everything looks uniform and together.

Am I missing anything else?  Anyone know of some online samples I could look at?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (May 17, 2007)

I think it's really helpful when you get to the point of charging to have some sort of website.  I put mine together myself (which is probably obvious) and it was mainly out of desire to learn something new more so than a marketing device.  I happened to get it together though at the same time that I started getting questions about weddings and senior portraits, etc.  It's nice b/c you can just get everything out there at one time.  You can have a page for pricing, clothing tips, and they have a chance to see your work.  I haven't really been promoting myself in the community b/c I am a little afraid of getting too much into it right now.  Anyway, it would also save you the expense of printing out a bunch of hard copies to show prospective clients.  I know many would like to see prints as well, but it's much easier to give them a business card w/ your www address on it.  I've also found that many of the people that have come to me also forward a link to friends/family to get their opinion of my work before deciding to pay for someone they haven't heard of before.  

Just a thought


----------



## NJMAN (May 17, 2007)

I have a website, but it needs some serious updating to promote my most recent work.  I am in the same boat, I dont want to get too much into it, because I dont have much time to take on too many jobs.  But if I can land one here and there, I want to put my best foot forward.  I am choosing to do a printed marketing packet in this case because the parents are older and I see the mother on and off at sporting events.  So I wanted to give it a personal touch, rather than just say "go to my website for all the info you need".  Besides, my website address is on my letterhead, so she can look it up anytime she wants. 

If anyone else has a sample of a nice welcome letter, that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## bbrown2146 (May 19, 2007)

Here is how I market to seniors. 
   I use a mailer to get my product to the senior. I have a brochure I print at home that has portrait images on it (get releases). I put a price list in with the brochure (I currently offer 10 packages with the option of individually ordering all packaged products and other add on items) that quotes all my prices and sitting fees. Since I compete with big name companies I try to give the seniors something they can't get from the big boys. I offer location shooting that allows the senior to bring items with them for the session.
    My packages start at $50 and go to $750. You will need to find a lab that offers everything from name on wallets to stretched canvas images in the 16x20 range or larger. I do three basic sets of photos with the senior. The sets are formal, enviromental and high key. I do from 8-10 frames at each location. I send the finished images to the lab where I have the proofs mounted in a 4x6 proof book then deliver the images to the senior. I usually charge a $50 sitting fee.
  Hope this helps some.


----------



## NJMAN (May 19, 2007)

Hi bbrown,

Yes, that is very helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## rprimeau95 (Sep 9, 2007)

bbrown2146 said:


> Here is how I market to seniors.
> I use a mailer to get my product to the senior. I have a brochure I print at home that has portrait images on it (get releases). I put a price list in with the brochure (I currently offer 10 packages with the option of individually ordering all packaged products and other add on items) that quotes all my prices and sitting fees. Since I compete with big name companies I try to give the seniors something they can't get from the big boys. I offer location shooting that allows the senior to bring items with them for the session.
> My packages start at $50 and go to $750. You will need to find a lab that offers everything from name on wallets to stretched canvas images in the 16x20 range or larger. I do three basic sets of photos with the senior. The sets are formal, enviromental and high key. I do from 8-10 frames at each location. I send the finished images to the lab where I have the proofs mounted in a 4x6 proof book then deliver the images to the senior. I usually charge a $50 sitting fee.
> Hope this helps some.



Do you use a local labe to have your proofs mounted in a 4x6 proof book or online somewhere? if online what one do you use thanks


----------

